# Sig Request



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok so my computer with photoshop is being repaired and I am feeling a new sig/avy. I would like a sig that includes Frankie Edgar and Urijah Faber. All attempts will be repped! Also if the pictures below aren't working for anyone feel free to pick new ones!

*Pictures*

Left:









Right:









Title: SPEED KILLS

SubText: HOGH

Any colors and any size as long as it is within the regulations.

Avatar:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That is awesome work as usual MC! Thanks a lot! :thumb02:

EDIT: Gotta spread before I hit you again!


----------

